# Today's Hukamnama From Sri Darbar Sahib - Re: Slander



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 18, 2009)

*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB[/FONT]*
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sri Amritsar.[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 


*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][November 18, 2009, Wednesday 05:30 AM. IST] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ 

*tofI mhlw 5 ] *​*inMdku gur ikrpw qy hwitE ] pwrbRhm pRB Bey dieAwlw isv kY bwix isru kwitE ]1] rhwau ] kwlu jwlu jmu joih n swkY sc kw pMQw QwitE ] Kwq Krcq ikCu inKutq nwhI rwm rqnu Dnu KwitE ]1] Bsmw BUq hoAw iKn BIqir Apnw kIAw pwieAw ] Awgm ingmu khY jnu nwnku sBu dyKY loku sbwieAw ]2]6]11] *

bu`Dvwr, 5 m`Gr (sMmq 541 nwnkSwhI)(AMg: 714) 



*pMjwbI ivAwiKAw** :*

*tofI mhlw 5 ] *​ 


hy BweI! jdoN gurU ikrpw krdw hY qW inMdw dy suBwv vwlw mnu~K inMdw krn qoN ht jWdw hY[ ijs inMdk auqy pRBU prmwqmw jI dieAwvwn ho jWdy hn, kilAwx–srUp hir dy nwm-qIr nwl gurU aus dw isr k~t dyNdw hY aus dI haumY nws kr dyNdw hY[1[ rhwau[ hy BweI! ijs mnu~K auqy gurU pRBU dieAwvwn huMdy hn aus mnu~K nUM Awqmk mOq, mwieAw dw jwl, mOq dw fr koeI BI q~k nhIN skdw, ikauNik gurU dI ikrpw nwl auh mnu~K sdw iQr hir-nwm ismrn vwlw rsqw l~B lYNdw hY[ auh mnu~K prmwqmw dw rqn vrgw kImqI nwm-Dn K~t lYNdw hY[ Awp vriqAW, hornW nUM vMfidAW ieh Dn rqw BI nhIN mu~kdw[1[ hy BweI! ijs inMdw-suBwv kr ky, ijs Awpw-Bwv kr ky, inMdk sdw duKI huMdw rihMdw sI, pRBU dy dieAwl hoieAW, gurU dI ikrpw nwl iek iCn ivc hI aus suBwv dw nwm-inSwn hI imt jWdw hY[ ies Ascrj qbdIlI nUM swrw jgq hYrwn ho ho ky vyKdw hY[ dws nwnk ieh AgMmI r~bI Kyf ibAwn krdw hY[2[6[11[ 

English Translation : 

TODEE, FIFTH MEHL​ 
The slanderer, by Guru’s Grace, has been turned away. The Supreme Lord God has become merciful; with Shiva’s arrow, He shot his head off.||1|| Pause || Death, and the noose of death, cannot see me; I have adopted the Path of Truth. I have earned the wealth, the jewel of the Lord’s Name; eating and spending, it is never used up. || 1 || In an instant, the slanderer was reduced to ashes; he received the rewards of his own actions. Servant Nanak speaks the truth of the scriptures; the whole world is witness to it. ||2 ||6||11|| 

Wednesday, 5th Maghar (Samvat 541 Nanakshahi) (Page : 714)


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB re: Slander*

Thanks Soul Jyot ji

In the current climate of panthic emotions, and today's 18.11.2009 discussion of Shiva's arrow, it would be interesting to read what forum members think this hukamnama is telling us.


----------

